# Good deals on vape juices?



## veecee (4/12/17)

Im quickly running out of liquid and need to make a purchase soon.

Anyone know of any good deals going at the moment on juices?

Apologies if this type of post is in the wrong place.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (4/12/17)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/black-sale-juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/12/17)

Slick said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/black-sale-juice


Thx Slick. Some good deals there. Gor myself 4 bottles. 

Much appreciated

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

